# Weight gain and IVF referral appointment



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

I had to lose weight while I was on the NHS waiting list for IUI to reach the new BMI guidelines of under 30 (I was previously at 32)

I cut right down on carbs and tried to exercise more and got down to 29 in December just in time for my official pre treatment weigh in 

I put a couple of pounds back on over xmas but managed to get them back off before treatment started.

I read lots of things on the internet saying the last thing you should ever consider when having treatment is dieting and when i started treatment i started eating carbs again

Between the carbs, the water retention and the hormonal eating I am now a stone heavier than I was 2 months ago pre IUI #1. 

Problem is I have received an appointment for my referral for the IVF waiting list which also requires BMI under 30. I'm pretty sure if I cut carbs I would lose 7lbs of water weight in a couple of days like I always have before BUT there's no way I want to mess about with a restrictive diet during the 2ww for IUI#2 (I'm 2dpiui) and even if I did I would still be 5lbs over the BMI limit

Do you think the IVF clinic will make allowances for weight gain during IUI? Should I postpone the appointment and risk setting myself further back on the list??

Really confused and to be honest I don't even want to think about IVF during IUI as if I need IVF it will mean I have had to go through 6 failed IUI's and even the thought of that totally devastates me


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not sure of the answer to this, maybe ask your iui clinic? I have also put on some weight during iui but got the BFP on the fourth attempt! They might say ok to go ahead with appointments but before you start treatment for ivf you'll be expected to loose some weight? That's just a logical guess tho! Good luck x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Those were my thoughts Divas but I'm worried that if I mention it to iui clinic that they will make me take a break to lose the weight!

I'm thinking that if this iui doesn't work (I'm praying it does!) that I could do a juice detox before I start injections again then without actually dieting make sure I only eat good carbs like sweet potatoes. Hopefully that sould get rid of the water retention and some of the bloating and even if I'm still a few pounds over, the ivf clinic would allow me to go on the list on basis that I lose the extra before I started treatment

I'm keeping everything crossed I never need the ivf anyway 

Congrats again on your bfp


----------

